# A good day with a downside



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

What a day! The good and the bad. First…the good. Buddy and I fished the Choctawhatchee River this morning and did very well for a change. We launched at Smokehouse. Crappie, bream, and shellcrackers numbered 54 in the box. We toss probably 20. One cracker went a little over a pound. Crickets and worms…both worked well. Fly rod fished about an hour and the bite was poor. We caught 3 or 4 potato chips with a bug. 

When we got to the Smokehouse ramp about 0715 we smelled something like burning. Happened to look down and saw what it was…..trailer hub and bearings were too hot to touch. Backing the boat into the water the wheel was warbling. When we got in from fishing we removed the wheel and hub. Headed home to get a spare hub kit I had which turned out to be the wrong size. So back to Smokehouse tomorrow to install new hub and bring the G3 to the house.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Good haul JB! If you need a hand with that trailer tomorrow give me a shout.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Now that is an impressive load of fish. Sorry about the trailer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't you love those days. Very nice.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Your threads are some of my favorites. Thanks for taking the time to share your adventures. Congrats on a great day!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

There ya go! Good job


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang! That's a fine mess of fish. I need to build a fire under ol' Codwrinkle and get on the water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

k-p said:


> Good haul JB! If you need a hand with that trailer tomorrow give me a shout.



Thanks Kirk...but the hard part is over. Had a heck of a time getting the back race off the spindle. Whole new hub assembly is easy to install.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Got your priorities straight -- fish then fix the trailer....nice haul. Great pics.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME haul brother!!! Bout ready to fish instead of climbing a tree anyways so I'll probably be fishing more this weekend!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Trailer update*

Turned out I had the right hub kit. The problem was a long burr under the spindle which would not allow new bearing to slide onto the shaft. Long story short....after 2 hours of filing and emery cloth the ramp owner came to the rescue with a grinder. He solved the problem in about 3 minutes. The burr was melted bearing material that fused to the spindle due to extreme heat that was generated. I was lucky a breakdown did not happen on the highway.
Lesson learned.....check the back hub seal often for leaks and don't over tighten the spindle nut when servicing the hub.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man , ya'll did good !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I caught about 12 nice crappie this afternoon. Kept 6 for supper. Will deer hunt as long as I can stand it in the morning. Couple of guys with minnows fishing around me this afternoon reported 25 nice keepers since lunch


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I caught about 12 nice crappie this afternoon. Kept 6 for supper. Will deer hunt as long as I can stand it in the morning. Couple of guys with minnows fishing around me this afternoon reported 25 nice keepers since lunch


I'm gearing up to fish crappie more on the Choctawhaatchee, but it's not nearly what you have at Millers Ferry for crappie fishing. Going this afternoon to a part of the river I know little about....just to fish somewhere different.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Don't you love those days. Very nice.


Sure do....I don't get them very often.


----------

